# While I was chatting with ya'll, I made these...



## LadyFlynt (Mar 28, 2009)

For my 10yr old daughter. The seams blend in more IRL, the denim and panels are both darker...but I had to use a lot of light to show them. Some ladies are selling adult sizes of these for $70!


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 28, 2009)

That's really cute!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 28, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 28, 2009)

Really neat and clever! Let's see, a skirt/short combo is called a skort so what shall this be called...?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 28, 2009)

Deconstructed denim skirt. Split the seam in a pair of pants, insert panels, add any extras you want...deconstructed/reconstructed denim skirt.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think it would look good on me, but in the right context, it would look great! I find your commitment to creativity and stewardship in the face of an antagonistic world commendable. Good job! You and your top-knot chinchilla are doing your family proud.

Theognome


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL! Thanks. The PB discussion and 2 pots of coffee gave me the energy I needed 


Now you know, my other daughters are going to harass me this week...


----------



## he beholds (Mar 28, 2009)

I ♥ that skirt!!
I love patchwork and have several patchwork skirts, a pair of overalls-ha!, and a pair of pants, even!
Great skirt!!


----------



## Honor (Mar 28, 2009)

ok... maybe I'm dense but.... how did you sew and type??? that's like really really hardcore multi tasking....good job


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to take mini breaks for my coffee, to move around for my back, and keep me from any frustrating parts (I love to sew, but it can make me snippy...breaks help with that as sewing is very mental). Sew a little, type a little, sew a lot, have a child try on, type a little, pin while on child...


----------



## Honor (Mar 28, 2009)

do you hand sew or use a machine?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2009)

Machine! Definitely machine! I COULD handsew if I ever had to, but not doing it just because I don't have to  I do love embroidery, but haven't done any of that since I had my 4th child.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

I have seen those before they are cool, your next project can be to buy a lot of ties and sow them together and make a tie dress they are also popular and cool


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job. I never learned how to sew but am considering taking some time to do that as it would be so much nicer to make my daughters skirts. She only likes to wear long skirts. My mom is extraordinary in her sewing/quilting skills. For some reason that creativity did not pass on to me in that form.


----------



## TimV (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I send my daughter out to live with you for a week or two?


----------



## he beholds (Mar 29, 2009)

TimV said:


> Can I send my daughter out to live with you for a week or two?



Can I come, too? I need a sewing kick in the butt.


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 29, 2009)

Jessica, Can you pick me up on your way? You would have to drive right by. I hear a woman's retreat calling!!!!

I love the skirt, it is adorable! I wish I could sew, but it is my downfall in life. I have never learned. I even had a neighbor ask if I would be willing to sew for him the other day and I had to confess I couldn't, because I didn't know how.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats a neat skirt! I've always loved patterns sewn with denim...very cute!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2009)

If any of you ladies, that don't know how to sew, can pick up a cheap machine (or find someone that has one collecting dust to give away), and find ONE woman to teach you to sew a dress, then the rest you can learn from books. There are tons of online tutorials also  I had one sewing lesson and the rest was self taught. I eventually started sewing for others out of my home, before we moved to PA. You can do alterations, crafts, dressmaking, etc. I'm looking at trying to get back into it.

-----Added 3/29/2009 at 01:53:35 EST-----



In His Grip said:


> Thats a neat skirt! I've always loved patterns sewn with denim...very cute!



Ran out of "thanks"...so here's your's (((Thanks)))


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, that's really creative! I'm sure your daughter will look adorable in it.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> If any of you ladies, that don't know how to sew, can pick up a cheap machine (or find someone that has one collecting dust to give away), and find ONE woman to teach you to sew a dress, then the rest you can learn from books. There are tons of online tutorials also  I had one sewing lesson and the rest was self taught. I eventually started sewing for others out of my home, before we moved to PA. You can do alterations, crafts, dressmaking, etc. I'm looking at trying to get back into it.



That was the same with me. I watched my mom make a shirt and pretty much everything else I was able to figure out from looking at the pictures or whatever.


----------

